# window install in basement masonry wall



## mdhokie (Dec 1, 2015)

I am looking for ideas for installing new construction vinyl windows in a poured concrete basement wall. Window opening was formed using 2x6 bucks in a 8" thick wall. 2x2" PT lumber was added to fill the opening. 

The window installer removed the 2x2" and installed the window on the 2x6. This wall will be covered in 2" manufactured stone. I am concerned the windows are too recessed and won't look good. I also have concerns about the flashing details. 

The 2x6 is not sealed to the concrete. Sill flashing was installed, then flashing tape on top of the nailing flange. 

I was thinking the window and bucks should be removed and the whole concrete opening flashed with either peel and stick or a liquid applied flashing. Then install bucks with caulk and screws. Flash the bucks with P&S or liquid, then install window. Cut a groove into the concrete above the window to install Z flashing that would lap over the top nailing flange. 

Diagram of Z flashing idea is attached, along with current window install.

Should the buck be installed flush with the exterior wall? 

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How much wall thickness with the stone add?


----------



## mdhokie (Dec 1, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> How much wall thickness with the stone add?


2". Not sure if you can tell but these are Okna 500s from you :smile:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ha!!

Thought the window looked familiar. 

Call or email me and I'll walk you through it. 

Pm me for details.


----------

